# Info par produktiem >  mājas kinozāle+ PC

## somebody

Sveiki! man ir radies jautājums: Vai mājas kinozāli var pieslēgt pie pc tā lai no pc signāls iet uz mājas kinozāli un tādā veidā atskaņot mūziku! 
Paldies!

----------


## AndrisZ

Var

----------


## somebody

un kā?? Esmu mēģinājis bet efekts ir pilnīga 0!!

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Par ko ne? Tāds izplūdis jēdziens - "mājas kinozāle". Ja tās sastāvā esošajam resīverim/daudzkanālu pastiprinātājam ir SPDIF ieeja un tavam kompim attiecīga izeja, viss notiek pavisam vienkārši. Savādāk analogajam signālam vajadzēs tik daudz kabeļu, cik kanālu gribēsi atskaņot. Un noteikti "zālei" jābūt ar _multi channel in_. Protams, viss vienkāršojas, ja jāatskaņo tikai stereo programma. Tad no skaņas kartes zaļā džeka (line out) ar attiecīgu kabeli padod uz FRONT L un R ieejām attiecīgi.

----------


## somebody

tad man tg jāmeklē SPDIF ieeja tam aparātam?!
Viņa tā apzīmēta?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Vai tiešām tik nesapratīgs esi? Lietošanas instrukciju nevīžoji palasīt savai "zālei"? Mēs tak nevaram nosapņot, ko tu īsti esi iepircis. Pat bildes neesi ielicis ar visām pieslēgvietām. SPDIF ir digitāls interfeiss. Var būt optiskais (TOSLINK) savienojums un RCA džeks priekš parasta kabeļa. Ja nav instrukcijas, pameklē netā user manual savam modelim. Ja taisīsi bildes, parūpējies par labu izšķirtspēju/ lasāmību uzrakstiem pie džekiem.

----------


## somebody

un ja pareizi visu sapratu tad man ir nepieciešāms šāds vads ne?

----------


## SnacK

Tev būs vajadzīgs šāds kabelis:
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 3594dae0f5

Un jāsprauž viņš tur, kur AUX1 vai AUX2, atbilstoši pēc štekeru krāsām. Otrs gals datoram zaļajā štekerī.
Nemāku gan pateikt, vai tādā veidā tai konozālei skanēs visas tumbas, vai tikai priekšējās divas.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kabelis tavā bildē ir ar džekiem galos - mammu ar mammu nesaspraudīsi. Ja tev standarta skaņas karte ar 3,5 mm koaksiālajiem džekiem, sadabū kabeli, kam vienā galā tāds 3,5 mm stereo tēviņš un otrā galā RCA spraudņi. Jebkura no AUX ieejām derēs, tik attiecīgo ieslēdz. Iestellē līmeni skaņas kartes izejā, skaļumu uz resīvera un laid vaļā. Visam jāiet. Tev nav jāsāpina galva par left/right - krāsas ir standarta. Balto baltajā, sarkano sarkanajā. Ja no sava kompja vari izmānīt 5.1 skaņu, sagādā 3 tādus kabeļus - resīverim ir arī _multi channel in_. Listē ir minēts _Coaxial Digital Out_ DVD atskaņotājam - vajadzētu būt arī tādai ieejai uz resīvera. Nu, bet katram kompim gan nemēdz būt tāda izeja.

----------


## bbarda

Man PC bija pieslēgta kinozāle LG LH-T250SC Skanēja labi kamēr nobruka skaņas karte.Kamēr negriezu skaļi darbojās normāli bet sāku skaļāk klausīties -vienkārši apklusa un izmeta logu ka nav savienojuma.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tak jebkurai "zālei" ieejas pretestība diez vai būs zem 10 kOhm. Ar to nevajadzētu skaņas karti nokaut. Drīzāk būs kas cits to nobeidzis.

----------

